# Cannot install Ubuntu



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

I downloaded "ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso" onto my XP Pro desktop, and left it in the downloads file. Then downloaded "Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.0.5.exe" 

In running the installer, it cannot find the iso file in the same directory with itself. I tried putting the iso file on the desktop and on the USB memory stick which was to be its ultimate destination, but the installer cannot find it. 


If I look in "my computer", there it is, but browse teh same directory thru the installer, and it is not. 

Am I doing something wrong or is Microsoft hiding parts of the directory from me, again.


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

I am not really sure how you are trying to install ubuntu, but if you want to install your distro from a usb flash drive, I highly suggest using a fantastic program call unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/. The program will download and install a desired distro or you can use your own .iso . Good Luck


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

Using the suggested link gives me a notice as follows:

"The version of UNetbootin from Ubuntu's repositories is outdated and doesn't support Ubuntu 10.10. An update is pending but in the meantime please use the current version from this website or the PPA (which does support Ubuntu 10.10)"

Any of the links on the page send me to a another long set of instructions but nothing that makes any sense to me. 

The issue is that I downloaded the Universal USB installer after I downloaded the ubuntu version 10.10, but the installer can't find the ubuntu version I downloaded. 

The UNetbootin reference does not tell me I need some other installer or where to get it. Obviously I am a complete novice at Ubuntu, or would not be having this issue.


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Since your a complete novice, have you considering burning your iso image to a cd? and just boot and install from that.


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

OOps! My bad! fixed it. Now i need to learn how to use it.


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice. What did you do to fix it?


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

In the list of options for the iso there are multiple name and number combinations. ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu etc plus all the numbers. I simply picked the wrong one three times in a row, So to fix it, I picked the right one. My Bad! for sure.


----------

